# Santa helped make up my mind for me this year.



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Many thanks for the heads-up and thorough review! Those are two things next on my want list. And although your gripes are few and well pointed out, they will not prevent my from selecting these. However, other's reviews list the solid metal base not as good as DeWalt's clear acrylic base for visibility I'll go for Bosch's colt.
Thanks again


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, when you've already got the Colt router, this is the one-and-only plunge base option. I really like my Colt, it's been really handy with the fixed base. Oddly, I paid more for the plunge base than I did for the router itself, but it's been perfect for cleaning up shallow cuts for inlay on solid red oak. I agree, it's a great accessory to have!


----------

